# Reggie the whippet



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_this is Reggie the whippet puppy, he is five months old now, we got him at 8 weeks old._


----------



## melbury (Jul 6, 2012)

colliemerles said:


> _this is Reggie the whippet puppy, he is five months old now, we got him at 8 weeks old._


looks like he is coming on well lovely little fellow xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_thank you melbury, I am pleased with him, we have just come home from our walk so he is waiting for his breakfast at the moment, I feed him the raw food diet and I think he looks well on it._


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

lovely pics.

whippet is definitely on my would love to own list!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Gorgeous pup, now can you just pop along to cat chat and give us some much missed photos of your beautiful babes!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

I have posted afew of the british long hairs on the cat picture section


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

He is lovely.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Reggie still seems to be growing, but he will be 7 months this week so hopefully he will slow down ,_


----------

